# [solved] segfault during compilation onnew i5 haswell system

## boerns

Hi,

I have a serious problem and do not know if my hardware is defect 

or kernel not working correctly.

Problem-Description in short:

-----------------------------

During compilation, for example kernel-kompilation or during emerging software

like php, I get gcc segfaults. If I just redo the same thing afterwards, it

works.

I think at the same time I encounter another thing: While I am playing in

google-chrome the flash-game "theseddlersonline" or in germany named

"diesiedleronline" The side reloads the login-page of the game and stops 

flash, as If I pressed "Back" in the browser.

I also have display-errors with firefox-bin while scrolling up, 

but not in chrome.

I encountered in dmesg the following:

[204398.435684]  [<ffffffff8134228d>] tty_ioctl+0x26d/0xb60

[204398.435685]  [<ffffffff81187d78>] ? fsnotify+0x228/0x2f0

[204398.435687]  [<ffffffff81148f15>] ? do_sync_write+0x55/0x90

[204398.435689]  [<ffffffff8115bac8>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x2c8/0x4a0

[204398.435690]  [<ffffffff8115bd21>] SyS_ioctl+0x81/0xa0

[204398.435692]  [<ffffffff81725f62>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[204398.435693] ---[ end trace 043ac65d125fdd89 ]---

[204398.435693] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[204398.435697] WARNING: CPU: 3 PID: 7302 at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_display.c:4427 intel_modeset_check_state+0x773/0x7a0 [i915]()

[204398.435697] active connector not linked to encoder

[204398.435701] Modules linked in: vmnet(O) vmblock(O) vsock(O) vmci(O) vmmon(O) tun bridge stp llc i915 mxm_wmi snd_hda_codec_hdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_codec_generic igb nvidia(PO) x86_pkg_temp_thermal snd_hda_intel wmi e1000e snd_hda_codec snd_hwdep snd_pcm drm_kms_helper efivarfs

[204398.435702] CPU: 3 PID: 7302 Comm: X Tainted: P        W  O 3.14.28-gentoo #53

[204398.435702] Hardware name: ASUS All Series/Z97-DELUXE, BIOS 1104 06/11/2014

[204398.435703]  0000000000000009 ffff88075a2d5968 ffffffff81716877 ffff88075a2d59b0

[204398.435704]  ffff88075a2d59a0 ffffffff81042d88 ffff880829e84000 ffff88082ac98000

[204398.435704]  ffff8808271f92e8 ffff88082bf95cc0 ffff8808271f9000 ffff88075a2d5a00

[204398.435705] Call Trace:

[204398.435706]  [<ffffffff81716877>] dump_stack+0x45/0x56

[204398.435706]  [<ffffffff81042d88>] warn_slowpath_common+0x78/0xa0

[204398.435707]  [<ffffffff81042df7>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x47/0x50

[204398.435711]  [<ffffffffa0d33020>] ? intel_ddi_connector_get_hw_state+0x60/0x120 [i915]

[204398.435715]  [<ffffffffa0d26e83>] intel_modeset_check_state+0x773/0x7a0 [i915]

[204398.435718]  [<ffffffffa0d26f40>] intel_set_mode+0x20/0x30 [i915]

[204398.435721]  [<ffffffffa0d277fb>] intel_crtc_set_config+0x7bb/0x990 [i915]

[204398.435722]  [<ffffffff813ce39d>] drm_mode_set_config_internal+0x5d/0xe0

[204398.435724]  [<ffffffffa00098f9>] drm_fb_helper_set_par+0x69/0xf0 [drm_kms_helper]

[204398.435725]  [<ffffffff813741e6>] ? fb_set_var+0x276/0x430

[204398.435726]  [<ffffffff813740fc>] fb_set_var+0x18c/0x430

[204398.435726]  [<ffffffff811f566f>] ? ext4_dirty_inode+0x4f/0x60

[204398.435728]  [<ffffffff81380d01>] fbcon_blank+0x1d1/0x320

[204398.435729]  [<ffffffff810707f8>] ? ttwu_do_activate.constprop.98+0x58/0x60

[204398.435730]  [<ffffffff81356cd3>] do_unblank_screen+0xb3/0x1e0

[204398.435731]  [<ffffffff8134cfe5>] complete_change_console+0x55/0xe0

[204398.435732]  [<ffffffff8134dffe>] vt_ioctl+0xf8e/0x1140

[204398.435733]  [<ffffffff813c268d>] ? drm_ioctl+0xdd/0x5f0

[204398.435735]  [<ffffffff8134228d>] tty_ioctl+0x26d/0xb60

[204398.435736]  [<ffffffff81187d78>] ? fsnotify+0x228/0x2f0

[204398.435736]  [<ffffffff81148f15>] ? do_sync_write+0x55/0x90

[204398.435738]  [<ffffffff8115bac8>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x2c8/0x4a0

[204398.435739]  [<ffffffff8115bd21>] SyS_ioctl+0x81/0xa0

[204398.435740]  [<ffffffff81725f62>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[204398.435740] ---[ end trace 043ac65d125fdd8a ]---

[210547.748196] conftest[4485]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f1c46149e16 sp 00007fff280f04e0 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7f1c4610b000+102000]

[210551.959807] conftest[6265]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fffceebfcb0 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[210552.100211] conftest[6288]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fd96fff9f26 sp 00007fff21272078 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7fd96fed7000+199000]

[210575.331614] conftest[16729]: segfault at 1 ip 00007fd952244e16 sp 00007fff74861080 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7fd952206000+102000]

[210579.305423] conftest[18434]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fffe2bd0720 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[210579.439450] conftest[18457]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f1b00194f26 sp 00007fffdaf28c08 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7f1b00072000+199000]

[210600.722414] conftest[28883]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f6049bece16 sp 00007fff8761b230 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7f6049bae000+102000]

[210604.700394] conftest[30594]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fffe23592e0 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[210604.839133] conftest[30617]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f1f71d44f26 sp 00007fffc96bdac8 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7f1f71c22000+199000]

[213887.959691] conftest[29004]: segfault at 1 ip 00007fd9b9a47e16 sp 00007ffff5f0cd80 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7fd9b9a09000+102000]

[213891.949812] conftest[30710]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fff65a3b8e0 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[213892.084517] conftest[30733]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fa711cb1f26 sp 00007fff501947a8 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7fa711b8f000+199000]

[213916.060156] conftest[8846]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f18d939ae16 sp 00007fff07af20e0 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7f18d935c000+102000]

[213920.066941] conftest[10621]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fff9b4b0ce0 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[213920.204122] conftest[10645]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f9f7b482f26 sp 00007fffd6d50ce8 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7f9f7b360000+199000]

[213941.456719] conftest[21014]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f6bead8de16 sp 00007fffa2e74370 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7f6bead4f000+102000]

[213945.484699] conftest[22754]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fffee89def0 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[213945.624309] conftest[22779]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fb433ab3f26 sp 00007fff60b752e8 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7fb433991000+199000]

[281310.519672] conftest[27117]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f92ce4b4e16 sp 00007fff49ca57f0 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7f92ce476000+102000]

[281316.815517] conftest[28986]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fffee4fc380 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[281316.972973] conftest[29009]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fa14085df26 sp 00007fff100bc128 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7fa14073b000+199000]

[281343.970603] conftest[7100]: segfault at 1 ip 00007fba455e2e16 sp 00007fffb8d14830 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7fba455a4000+102000]

[281349.661165] conftest[9182]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fffdc9eedd0 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[281349.831419] conftest[9206]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fc0c0c94f26 sp 00007fffe8adccf8 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7fc0c0b72000+199000]

[281377.036715] conftest[19955]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f8e02febe16 sp 00007ffffdd3fa40 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7f8e02fad000+102000]

[281382.699869] conftest[21803]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fff5d614f00 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[281382.866936] conftest[21826]: segfault at 0 ip 00007ffe2e56ef26 sp 00007fff45437448 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7ffe2e44c000+199000]

[281882.364427] conftest[16642]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fff550faeb0 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[281882.472797] conftest[16667]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f0987ef6f26 sp 00007fffec092918 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7f0987dd4000+199000]

[281888.633038] conftest[18381]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f085769fe16 sp 00007fff3edff470 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7f0857661000+102000]

[281914.554173] conftest[28531]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fff575ddae0 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[281914.644767] conftest[28556]: segfault at 0 ip 00007ff18ab11f26 sp 00007fff37348728 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7ff18a9ef000+199000]

[281919.021940] conftest[30271]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f9ed89eee16 sp 00007fff6e67e610 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7f9ed89b0000+102000]

[281942.040019] conftest[8493]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fff11b550e0 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[281942.129415] conftest[8517]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f9d04820f26 sp 00007fffc5423d08 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7f9d046fe000+199000]

[281945.949341] conftest[10255]: segfault at 1 ip 00007fa3ff4e7e16 sp 00007fff6f1d3c10 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7fa3ff4a9000+102000]

[282088.430338] as[27689]: segfault at 20 ip 0000000000422054 sp 00007fffa85924b8 error 4 in as[400000+55000]

[282157.753771] conftest[4282]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fffa6c2bc70 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[282157.834399] conftest[4306]: segfault at 0 ip 00007ffdd78b9f26 sp 00007fffa9183b18 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7ffdd7797000+199000]

[282162.324684] conftest[6090]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f41c353de16 sp 00007fffeb1c21b0 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7f41c34ff000+102000]

[282187.127887] conftest[16555]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fff9a305a10 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[282187.375489] conftest[16582]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fba7e4a0f26 sp 00007fffd0d81788 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7fba7e37e000+199000]

[282192.443793] conftest[18298]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f1d5f4d8e16 sp 00007fff003f0ef0 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7f1d5f49a000+102000]

[282222.060430] conftest[28624]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004005a0 sp 00007fff6040eb50 error 4 in conftest[400000+1000]

[282222.165168] conftest[28649]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fa5eac37f26 sp 00007fffd039dac8 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7fa5eab15000+199000]

[282228.069681] conftest[30364]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f1374244e16 sp 00007fff669bb760 error 4 in libc-client.so.1.0.0[7f1374206000+102000]

[288809.950633] as[22842]: segfault at 200018 ip 00000000004108f0 sp 00007fff0f107020 error 4 in as[400000+55000]

About my installation

-------------------------

Before installation CPU-Burn, memtest was done.

Installation was done with stage3-amd64-20141204.tar.bz2

I have setup grub2 to boot in EUFI-Modus and load 

grub from EFI-System-PARTITION

swap-, root- and boot-partition lays on 

Linux-Software-RAID1 

/dev/md/md0_boot and

/dev/md/md1_swap and

/dev/md/md2_root 

Rest on top of lvm on a raid10,f2 on /dev/md/md3_lvm

I have a Multi-Seat-Configuration with 

- one usb-mous, usb-keyb connected to seat_left and using intel-graphics. 

- one usb-mouse, usb-keyb connected to seat_right and using nvidia-graphics.

About my hardware:

-----------------------

- Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz (Haswell)

- Asus Z97-Deluxe Mainboard

- 32GB DDR3-1600 Ram

- haswell onbaord-grphic (cpu-graphic) 

  with connected Display-Port-24" Monitor

  via displayport

- PCI-E Asus E210 Nvidia graphics 

  with connected 19" Monitor

  via VGA

- 2 x 3TB WD-Red drives HDD

- 1 x 512GB Samsung 850-Pro SSD

------------------------------------------------------------------------

holodeck ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vmnet                  46336  17 

vmblock                10728  0 

vsock                  42581  0 

vmci                   69823  2 vsock

vmmon                  71157  5 

tun                    19377  1 

bridge                 84911  0 

stp                     1501  1 bridge

llc                     3313  2 stp,bridge

i915                  716547  5 

mxm_wmi                 1347  0 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     35363  4 

snd_hda_codec_realtek    44598  1 

snd_hda_codec_generic    50586  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

igb                   133328  0 

nvidia              10496879  29 

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4535  0 

snd_hda_intel          31921  6 

wmi                     7715  1 mxm_wmi

e1000e                191264  0 

snd_hda_codec          90888  4 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5860  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                75734  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

drm_kms_helper         27781  1 i915

efivarfs                5358  0 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

to distict the input-devices for the different seats I use udev-rules:

holodeck ~ # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/99-seats.rules 

SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{ID_INPUT.tags}="input_default"

SUBSYSTEM=="input", ATTRS{idVendor}=="046a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0011", ENV{ID_INPUT.tags}="input_left"

SUBSYSTEM=="input", ATTRS{idVendor}=="046d", ATTRS{idProduct}=="c01d", ENV{ID_INPUT.tags}="input_left"

SUBSYSTEM=="input", DEVPATH=="/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-6/*", ENV{ID_INPUT.tags}="input_left"

------------------------------------------------------------------------

holodeck ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.links 

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "DRI2"               "on"

   Option "Xinerama"           "off"

   Option "AutoAddGPU"         "off"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "seat_links"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

   FontPath     "built-ins"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "ignore_other_seats"

    Option "Ignore" "yes"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "input_left"

    MatchTag "input_left"

    Option "Ignore" "no"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier                 "Default Keyboard"

   MatchIsKeyboard            "on"

   #Driver                     "evdev"

   Option                     "XkbModel"      "pc105"

   Option                     "XkbLayout"     "de"

   Option                     "XkbOptions"    "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier                 "Default Mouse"

   MatchIsPointer             "yes"

   Driver                     "evdev"

   Option                     "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection  

holodeck ~ # 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

holodeck ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.rechts

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "DRI2"               "on"

   Option "Xinerama"           "off"

   Option "AutoAddGPU"         "off"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "seat_rechts"

   Screen      0  "Screen1" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

   FontPath     "built-ins"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "ignore_other_seats"

    Option "Ignore" "yes"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "input_default"

    MatchTag "input_default"

    Option "Ignore" "no"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier                 "Default Keyboard"

   MatchIsKeyboard            "on"

   Driver                     "evdev"

   Option                     "XkbModel"      "pc105"

   Option                     "XkbLayout"     "de"

   Option                     "XkbOptions"    "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier                 "Default Mouse"

   MatchIsPointer             "yes"

   Option                     "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   DisplaySize 386 290

   Identifier  "Samsung Syncmaster 930BF"

   HorizSync   30.0 - 81

   VertRefresh 56.0 - 75.0

   Option      "DPMS"

   UseModes    "Modes[1]"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[1]"

  Modeline      "1280x1024" 134.72 1280 1368 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1068

  Modeline      "1280x1024" 114.54 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1062

  Modeline      "1280x960" 126.27 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1001

  Modeline      "1280x960" 107.32 1280 1360 1496 1712 960 961 964 995

  Modeline      "1280x800" 104.35 1280 1360 1496 1712 800 801 804 835

  Modeline      "1280x800" 88.68 1280 1352 1488 1696 800 801 804 830

  Modeline      "1152x864" 102.08 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 901

  Modeline      "1152x864" 86.70 1152 1224 1344 1536 864 865 868 896

  Modeline      "1280x768" 99.17 1280 1352 1488 1696 768 769 772 801

  Modeline      "1280x768" 84.35 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 797

  Modeline      "1024x768" 79.52 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 801

  Modeline      "1024x768" 67.48 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 797

  Modeline      "800x600" 47.53 800 840 920 1040 600 601 604 626

  Modeline      "800x600" 40.19 800 832 912 1024 600 601 604 623

  Modeline      "768x576" 43.52 768 800 880 992 576 577 580 601

  Modeline      "768x576" 37.37 768 800 880 992 576 577 580 598

  Modeline      "640x480" 29.84 640 664 728 816 480 481 484 501

  Modeline      "640x480" 25.10 640 656 720 800 480 481 484 498

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "Nvidia"

   BoardName   "GeForce GT 210"

   Option      "NoLogo" "true"

   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   Option      "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

   Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

   Option      "RenderAccel"       "true"

   Option      "DRI"     "true"

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Samsung Syncmaster 930BF"

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes      "1280x1024"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection  

holodeck ~ # 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

holodeck ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.14 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.14.28-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.14.28-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    32824572 total,    184816 free

KiB Swap:    8384504 total,   8384504 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 28 Jan 2015 02:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3-r1, 1.11.6-r1, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync15.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi aim alsa amd64 apache2 apm audiofile authfile avahi avx avx2 bash-completition berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdb cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cjk clamav cli cracklib crypt css cups curl cxx dbus dga directfb dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif expat fam fastcgi fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm geoip gif gimp git glib gmp gnutls gphoto2 gpm gps graphviz gstreamer gtk gzip hddtemp http iconv icq imagemagick imap imlib innodb ipv6 jabber java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lame lcms ldap libg++ libnotify libsamplerate libwww lm_sensors lzma lzo mad maildir matroska mbox memlimit mhash mikmod mime mmx mmxext mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mssql mtp multilib mysql nas ncurses nls nntp nptl nsplugin nvidia odbc offensive ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pda pdf perl php plasma png policykit posix ppds python qmail-spp qt3support qt4 quicktime radius rdesktop readline recode rss ruby samba scanner sdl seamonkey semantic-desktop session sharedmem shorten simplexml slang slp smp sndfile snmp soap sockets socks5 sound spell sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion suexec svg symlink szip tcl tcpd threads tiff tk truetype udev udisks unicode upnp upnp-av usb vcd vhosts vim-syntax virtualbox vnc vorbis wavpack wayland webkit win32codecs wmf wxwindows x264 xcb xcomposite xface xine xinetd xml xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="access actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid compat dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic unixd negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif slotmem_shm so speling socache_shmcb status unique_id userdir usertrack version vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

------------------------------------------------------------------------

here my kernel-config:

deck ~ # cat /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.14.28-gentoo  | grep -v "#" 

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_HUGE_PMD_SHARE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_GENERAL_HUGETLB=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZ4=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="holodeck"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ_COMMON=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_LEAF=16

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_INT128=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_PROT_NUMA_PROT_NONE=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_EXPERT=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_SLUB_CPU_PARTIAL=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ALIGNED_STRUCT_PAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_NONE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SOFT_DIRTY=y

CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_EXIT_ON_IRQ_STACK=y

CONFIG_OLD_SIGSUSPEND3=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_OLD_SIGACTION=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLK_CMDLINE_PARSER=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_CMDLINE_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_ATOMIC_RMW=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_X86_16BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_ESPFIX64=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL_EARLY=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD_EARLY=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_EARLY=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_AMD_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_SPLIT_PMD_PTLOCK=y

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_HUGEPAGE_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE=y

CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

CONFIG_PCI_PRI=y

CONFIG_PCI_PASID=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_ARCH_BINFMT_ELF_RANDOMIZE_PIE=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_IOSF_MBI=m

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_CLASSID=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IP_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_UDP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_ACCT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMEOUT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMESTAMP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_LABELS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_BROADCAST=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SNMP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK_TIMEOUT=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE_CT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_TABLES=m

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_INET=m

CONFIG_NFT_EXTHDR=m

CONFIG_NFT_META=m

CONFIG_NFT_CT=m

CONFIG_NFT_RBTREE=m

CONFIG_NFT_HASH=m

CONFIG_NFT_COUNTER=m

CONFIG_NFT_LOG=m

CONFIG_NFT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NFT_NAT=m

CONFIG_NFT_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NFT_REJECT=m

CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_INET=m

CONFIG_NFT_COMPAT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_AUDIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CHECKSUM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_IDLETIMER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TPROXY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_BPF=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CGROUP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLABEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CPU=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DEVGROUP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_L2TP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_NFACCT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SOCKET=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_NET_DSA=y

CONFIG_LLC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_MQPRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CHOKE=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_QFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CODEL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FQ_CODEL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HHF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PIE=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PLUG=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BPF=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_CSUM=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_CLASSID=y

CONFIG_NET_RX_BUSY_POLL=y

CONFIG_BQL=y

CONFIG_NET_FLOW_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=y

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BUILTIN=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_BUFIO=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_DM_RAID=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_QL=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_ST=y

CONFIG_DM_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_CADENCE=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL=y

CONFIG_E1000E=m

CONFIG_IGB=m

CONFIG_IGB_HWMON=y

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_IPW2100=m

CONFIG_LIBIPW=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLDVM=m

CONFIG_IWLMVM=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

CONFIG_IWLEGACY=m

CONFIG_IWL4965=m

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_TTY=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_KCOPY=m

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DEPRECATED_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DMA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_MUX=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_PPS=y

CONFIG_PTP_1588_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_USER_SPACE=y

CONFIG_X86_PKG_TEMP_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_CAMERA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_CORE=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_MEMOPS=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_VMALLOC=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUBDRV_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_INTEL_GTT=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006=m

CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_FBDEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_HDMI=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=1024

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_KCTL_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_REALTEK_AUTOPM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_MUSB_HDRC=m

CONFIG_USB_MUSB_HOST=y

CONFIG_MUSB_PIO_ONLY=y

CONFIG_USB_DWC3=m

CONFIG_USB_DWC3_HOST=y

CONFIG_USB_DWC3_EXYNOS=m

CONFIG_USB_DWC3_PCI=m

CONFIG_USB_DWC3_KEYSTONE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_EDAC=y

CONFIG_EDAC_LEGACY_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_SYSTOHC=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_DMA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_UIO=m

CONFIG_VIRT_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=m

CONFIG_MXM_WMI=m

CONFIG_CLKEVT_I8253=y

CONFIG_I8253_LOCK=y

CONFIG_CLKBLD_I8253=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_STATS=y

CONFIG_DMAR_TABLE=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_FLOPPY_WA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PHY=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_DMI_SCAN_MACHINE_NON_EFI_FALLBACK=y

CONFIG_EFI_RUNTIME_MAP=y

CONFIG_DCACHE_WORD_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=m

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_BTRFS_FS=m

CONFIG_BTRFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_FSCACHE=m

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS=y

CONFIG_EFIVAR_FS=m

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V2=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=m

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_CIFS_ACL=y

CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CIFS_SMB2=y

CONFIG_CIFS_FSCACHE=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MESSAGE_LOGLEVEL=4

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ_DEFAULT_ENABLE=0x1

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_PANIC_ON_OOPS_VALUE=0

CONFIG_PANIC_TIMEOUT=0

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT=21

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE_WITH_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FENTRY=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_TRACE_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y

CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_KPROBE_EVENT=y

CONFIG_PROBE_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_LSM_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY="selinux"

CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=y

CONFIG_ASYNC_CORE=y

CONFIG_ASYNC_MEMCPY=y

CONFIG_ASYNC_XOR=y

CONFIG_ASYNC_PQ=y

CONFIG_ASYNC_RAID6_RECOV=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CMAC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

CONFIG_RAID6_PQ=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNCPY_FROM_USER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNLEN_USER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_NET_UTILS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PCI_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_CMPXCHG_LOCKREF=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC32_SLICEBY8=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_ASSOCIATIVE_ARRAY=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y

CONFIG_CPU_RMAP=y

CONFIG_DQL=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ATOMIC64_DEC_IF_POSITIVE=y

CONFIG_AVERAGE=y

CONFIG_OID_REGISTRY=m

CONFIG_UCS2_STRING=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

holodeck ~ # 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

So any suggestions? Is my CPU defect, because it makes segfaults during

compulation and during using cpu-graphics?Last edited by boerns on Fri Jan 30, 2015 12:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Segfault means fault during RAM acess.

Possible reasons:

1. RAM defective

2. Mainboard defective

3. Inbuild RAM controller of cpu not ok.

Is another OS installed on your computer?

If yes, you may run some test software like passmark.

----------

## pa1983

I would run memtest86+ and two passes, the first pass is just a quick scan the second on will take much longer and check all the ram properly.

I do this on all new systems I build or upgrade. Some times the fix is a simple bios flash to improve ram compatibility.

----------

## boerns

Hi,

memtest86+ did not show any errors. But could have been related to wrong ram-settings and old bios.

It seems to be solved.

- I first realized, that I did not had the final bios of the board, so updated from 1103 to 2012

- Then I realized thar RAM in Bios was automatically set to 1333 MHz, set Manually to 1600MHz which is the specification

- then updated from kerle 3.14.28 to 3.18.3

- with this, the nvidia-kernel-driver did not work and created an oft error in dmesg concerning dri-, solved by applyinf this patch to 340.65-version of nvidia-drivers:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7670712.html?sid=61ae39d80dc58571b7ed416735ee24ff

- here my version of the nvidia-patch, I had to re-do it:

```

holodeck ~ # cat /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/nvidia-drivers-340.65-drm.patch

diff -Nur work/kernel/nv-drm.c work_patched/kernel/nv-drm.c

--- work/kernel/nv-drm.c        2014-12-02 17:45:35.000000000 +0100

+++ work_patched/kernel/nv-drm.c        2015-01-29 20:31:41.846170253 +0100

@@ -127,6 +127,9 @@

     .gem_prime_get_sg_table = nv_gem_prime_get_sg_table,

     .gem_prime_vmap = nv_gem_prime_vmap,

     .gem_prime_vunmap = nv_gem_prime_vunmap,

+#if LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= KERNEL_VERSION(3, 18, 0)

+    .set_busid = drm_pci_set_busid,

+#endif

 

     .name = "nvidia-drm",

     .desc = "NVIDIA DRM driver",

diff -Nur work/kernel/nv-frontend.c work_patched/kernel/nv-frontend.c

--- work/kernel/nv-frontend.c   2014-12-02 17:45:36.000000000 +0100

+++ work_patched/kernel/nv-frontend.c   2015-01-29 20:32:41.438166226 +0100

@@ -327,7 +327,7 @@

     unsigned long i_arg

 )

 {

-    return nvidia_frontend_ioctl(file->f_dentry->d_inode, file, cmd, i_arg);

+    return nvidia_frontend_ioctl(file->f_path.dentry->d_inode, file, cmd, i_arg); 

 }

 

 long nvidia_frontend_compat_ioctl(

@@ -336,7 +336,7 @@

     unsigned long i_arg

 )

 {

-    return nvidia_frontend_ioctl(file->f_dentry->d_inode, file, cmd, i_arg);

+    return nvidia_frontend_ioctl(file->f_path.dentry->d_inode, file, cmd, i_arg); 

 }

 

 int nvidia_frontend_mmap(

diff -Nur work/kernel/nv.c work_patched/kernel/nv.c

--- work/kernel/nv.c    2014-12-02 17:45:35.000000000 +0100

+++ work_patched/kernel/nv.c    2015-01-29 20:34:13.239160022 +0100

@@ -1839,7 +1839,7 @@

     unsigned long i_arg

 )

 {

-    return nvidia_ioctl(file->f_dentry->d_inode, file, cmd, i_arg);

+    return nvidia_ioctl(file->f_path.dentry->d_inode, file, cmd, i_arg); 

 }

 

 /*

```

Thank you very much for you replies which directed me to the right place.

----------

## pa1983

The ram supports 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5V most likley, that JEDEC specs and very common and most DDR has that as a Default SPD profile, some times even 1066Mhz for older ram and systems. Depends on what the CPU supports.

I run my 1600Mhz ram at 1333Mhz on my Haswell Refresh. Simply because it requires 1.65V at 1600Mhz and its default profile is 1333Mhz fast 1.5V and its more then fast enough.

So no your memory is not running at the wrong speed, its running at one of probably 3 supported speeds at least. 1600Mhz just happens to be something it supports and is marketed at. Dont mean it defaults to that. Usually you want something slower as a safe fall back for best compatibility.

----------

## boerns

Hi, I have the same problems with running memory at 1333 MHz. The bios set the memory-timings to 1333 by default.

----------

## pa1983

Did you run TWO passes of memtest86+ ? As I sad newer versions will only do a quick scan the first pass. The Second pass will be the real test. Reason they did so is because most faults can be detected with out scanning all the addresses of the ram. So simply if it has no errors during pass 1 let it run pass 2 also to be sure the ram is not faulty. After that you have to look else where for the problem.

I had one machine that took about an hours to show a memory error and that pattern repeated about once an hour.

Also what PSU do you have? Could be a bad PSU causing problems during loads.

----------

## boerns

Yes I run 2-3 loops.

Even memtester within linux now works. Seems to be related to my cpu-graphics.

See this thread for further discussion:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1009804.html

----------

## boerns

Hi, definively the ram is broken somehow.

Memtester just shows memory error, while load is on the cpu.

Mainbaord was also changed, same error, now new error with other ram-module. Seems also be broken.

Alex

----------

## bammbamm808

What sort of RAM did you buy for your system? Some advice I live by when building systems:

Don't EVER use cheap RAM. It's worth spending some $$$ on. I prefer Mushkin, and never have problems of this sort. There are other manufacturers that make quality, dependable RAM. If you have cheap or "value" RAM, try replacing it with something better.

----------

## boerns

Hi, it was CORSAIR-RAM, 300 EUR for 32 GB.

Now I have G.SKILL and it is also broken, bus just one single adress is invalid.

----------

## boerns

Now its solved. 

Got 4 x "DDR3 8GB PC 1600 CL10 Kingston HyperX Fury White Series"

No Errors with memtestrer anymore. Stable System. No errors with memtest86.

----------

## schorsch_76

Before buying ram for a board, always check the ram list which every good motherboard manufactorer has, if your ram is in the list. Asus always has such list. I had similar issues in the past, where the ram was not in the compatibity list ....

----------

## bammbamm808

 *schorsch_76 wrote:*   

> Before buying ram for a board, always check the ram list which every good motherboard manufactorer has, if your ram is in the list. Asus always has such list. I had similar issues in the past, where the ram was not in the compatibity list ....

 

Good advice. It's funny how builders will agonize over HDD, SSD, CPU, video, etc, then make a quick decision on RAM modules. The results often generate threads like this one.

----------

## boerns

Hey guys, I am sorry, but all tree ram kits were just the oney out of the compatibility list.

But 2/3 were broken, although they were in the list.

----------

